# Hubby scored me a curing rack!



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm a bit excited and have to share. I've had my soaps all over the garage, lounge room, dining room and kitchen curing. Not the best look. Bargain Hunter Hubby scored this rack for me for $90 from an ad in the paper. It had no shelves so he had some cut at the local hardware store which I then covered. That was another $55. Only downside? It's full already! Some are almost cured so I'll have more room again soon but I have hubby hunting for another rack because it's perfect. He is so in my good books.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 10, 2014)

Now that's a hubby that knows how to pick gifts!  Awesome rack!


----------



## boyago (Feb 10, 2014)

I bet he loves your rack.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 10, 2014)

That is such a great find!  You got and rack AND got your house back!
Just how many bars does that make?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

boyago said:


> I bet he loves your rack.



Typed and deleted a few replies. I'll be good :silent:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 10, 2014)

That's some rack, girl!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> That is such a great find! You got and rack AND got your house back!
> Just how many bars does that make?



I think over 400 something bars on there right now. I grabbed tray after tray of soap from around the house because I was all excited to see it with soap on it.  Didn't pay attention to cure dates. Like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks great! I love the wheels, you can move it around as you like.
And for the amount of soaps, wow.:shock: I thought I had many.  I think it's time to give some away.  
You have to have a reason to make more.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Super sweet husband.
I hope he's beating his chest with pride :clap:


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 11, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> Super sweet husband.
> I hope he's beating his chest with pride :clap:



LOL it's his come back move after trying to make a soap log cutter. The pieces of which are in my garage. I could take pics of the attempted soap cutter and post them but that would be mean. After 2 weeks of trying he told me to order one from Bud. He's less wood work, more mechanic.  I love that he tried. I also love that he told me to order one from Bud.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 11, 2014)

That is awesome!  Love your new rack!  
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 11, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> That is awesome! Love your new rack!
> Cheers!
> Anna Marie



LOL thanks. I suddenly have the desperate urge to get a boob job.


----------



## Susie (Feb 12, 2014)

That is a food service tray rack that they use to deliver trays for nursing homes/hospitals/etc.  That is just an awesome idea!  

Tell your hubby that there are lots of women that think he is brilliant!


----------



## newbie (Feb 12, 2014)

Envy envy envy. So many soaps in one small space-ahhhhhh.

No rack comments from me.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 12, 2014)

Make sure your rack is properly supported, so that there is no drooping :razz: By the way Derpina, I am assuming that's your cat in the avatar photo?  It is a darned cute cat!  I love the black and white ones.  
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 12, 2014)

Susie said:


> That is a food service tray rack that they use to deliver trays for nursing homes/hospitals/etc. That is just an awesome idea!
> 
> Tell your hubby that there are lots of women that think he is brilliant!



He's tricky when he wants to be. I'll let him know. It can be part of his Valentines pressie


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 12, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> Make sure your rack is properly supported, so that there is no drooping :razz: By the way Derpina, I am assuming that's your cat in the avatar photo? It is a darned cute cat! I love the black and white ones.
> Cheers!
> Anna Marie



LOL! No droopage yet. Yep that's my cat Mickey Meow. He looks like a bobble head and I love the black and white ones too. Kinda formal looking in their little fur tuxedos.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 12, 2014)

He's got a cool name.  I wanted to ask you if he was yours but keep forgetting.
We have a fluffy tuxedo boy, just like your Mickey Meow.  He's going on 15 (yrs) and is very loveable and lazy.


----------



## seven (Feb 14, 2014)

i bet you'll be on your 3rd rack by no time.. i'm telling ya, the more racks you have, the more soap you'll make. at the end, the racks are always full and you're gonna think: i'm gonna need a new one


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 14, 2014)

That is fabulous! The wheels are going  to be so nice for you!  It is going to be so convenient. Great idea!


----------



## Candybee (Feb 14, 2014)

That's really an awesome rack you have! Hope your hubby can find you another.


----------



## Jencat (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice!  And it looks great with all the pretty soaps on it.  Now I want to go search Craigslist...


----------

